# Hatching Ghost.



## Jason (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok im goin to purchase a ooth, im very new at hatching them, iv read some stuff but im wandering what are the best ways to hatch them and raise them. any feed back will be helpfull

thank you

jason


----------

